# Doeling has a swollen throat



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi I have a Nubian doeling named Dorothy who is 7 weeks old. I noticed early on that she had swelling in her throat, like the size of an apple just under her chin where her neck meets her head. It is not firm like an abcess, it is very soft to touch and it doesnt appear to be sensitive or affect her at all. I think it has been there since she was very small. Does anyone know what this may be or if it sounds like something I need to treat somehow? I read somewhere about goats getting a blocked salivary gland... could this be what I am seeing and if so is that something that needs to be treated?

Heres a picture of Dorothy with her momma, shes nursing and if you look just in front of her ear below her chin you can see the swelling I am referring to.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's a milk goiter...perfectly normal...usually a sign of good health and good milk from your doe. It will go away usually soon after weaning...some a bit longer. You don't need to do a thing.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a doeling that has the same thing. Mine is a milk goiter. Just means momma feeds her well!! :laugh:


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Kylie and Penny thats great news I feel much better knowing that!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, it's a milk goiter  One of our doelings has it.. Totally fine


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Our little doe has a milk goiter too; momma feeds her well


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree... mama's got some good stuff! I have a doeling here thats with her mom thru the day as I don't have a way to wean her without total separation by herself and she's almost 15 weeks old and has a goiter


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

so nice to have reassuring resources!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... milk goiter.... :wink:


----------



## robogoats5 (Mar 2, 2015)

I am seeing these same things in my already weaned kids. They have been weaned for about 6 weeks now. Could it still be milk goiter or something else. (Not bottle jaw) Eyelids are a healthy red color


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

It can take a while to go away, robogoats5. Was it already there at weaning? If you are concerned, you can always post a pic.


----------



## robogoats5 (Mar 2, 2015)

It was small and barely noticeable but last week it got noticeably larger.


----------

